
Google down? - linmar22
Cant be reached from Denmark or Netherlands.
======
pjotr99
[https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com)

------
linmar22
Seems to be back up

------
ojosilva
Same from Spain.

------
fpoling2
Works for me in the US

